# Larger Desktop Icons



## DJSgalaxy (Sep 2, 2011)

Is there any way to make the icons larger? I'm using ADW and I've made the action button icons larger but can't seem to find a setting for the desktop icons.


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

DJSgalaxy said:


> Is there any way to make the icons larger? I'm using ADW and I've made the action button icons larger but can't seem to find a setting for the desktop icons.


 you need the paid version, and its in new icon settings. Or try desktop visualizer.

sent from my dRo1d X (that loves +1s) via wap.mycricket.com


----------

